# Sticky  Top 25 Fights to Show a New MMA Fan!! Finally :D



## Davisty69

*Top 25 Fights to Show a New MMA Fan!!*

The voting is in. Here is the top 25 fights to show to a new MMA fan. The fights are ranked according to those that received the highest percentage of votes in their respective rounds. 

1) Kevin Randleman vs. Fedor Emelianenko - 68.57% 
http://www.clipjunkie.com/Randleman-vs-Fedor-vid130.html

2) Stephan Bonnar vs. Forrest Griffin - 64%
http://www.mma-core.com/videos/_Forrest_Griffin_vs_Stephan_Bonnar_TUF_1_Finale?vid=10001572&tid=100

3) Takanori Gomi vs. Nick Diaz - 63%
http://www.mma-core.com/videos/_Takanori_Gomi_vs_Nick_Diaz_PRIDE_33_Second_Coming?vid=10003332&tid=100

4) Clay Guida vs. Roger Huerta - 54%
http://www.mma-core.com/videos/_Roger_Huerta_vs_Clay_Guida_TUF_6_Finale?vid=10001224&tid=100

5) Diego Sanchez vs. Karo Parisyan - 50%
http://www.mma-core.com/videos/_Diego_Sanchez_vs_Karo_Parisyan_UFN_6?vid=10003461&tid=100

6) Rampage jackson vs. Wanderlei Silva #2 - 50%
http://fightgameblog.com/2008/11/video-vault-rampage-vs-silva-ii/

7) Mirko "Cro Cop" Filipovic vs. Wanderlei Silva - 50%
http://www.mma-core.com/videos/_Wanderlei_Silva_vs_Mirko_Cro_Cop_Filipovic_II_PRI?vid=10002609&tid=100

8) Wanderlei Silva vs. Chuck Liddell - 49%
http://www.mma-core.com/videos/_Chuck_Liddell_vs_Wanderlei_Silva_UFC_79?vid=10001215&tid=100

9) Diego Sanchez vs. Clay Guida - 47%
http://www.mma-core.com/videos/_Diego_Sanchez_vs_Clay_Guida_TUF_9_Finale?vid=10005354&tid=100

10) Fedor Emelianenko vs. Mirko "Cro Cop" Filipovic - 46%
http://www.mma-core.com/videos/_Fedor_Emelianenko_vs_Mirko_Cro_Cop_Filipovic_PRIDE?vid=10000813&tid=100

11) Mirko "Cro Cop" Filipovic vs. Antonio Rodrigo Nogueira - 46% 
http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x6bc74_cro-cop-vs-nogueira-final-conflict_sport

12) BJ Penn vs. Joe Stevenson - 46%
http://www.mma-core.com/videos/_B_J_Penn_vs_Joe_Stevenson_UFC_80?vid=10001194&tid=100

13) Matt Hughes vs. Frank Trigg II - 44%
http://mmavideolinks.to/fighter-videos/167/1675-frank-trigg-vs-matt-hughes-2.html

14) Antonio Rodrigo Nogueira vs. Fedor Emelianenko - 42%
http://www.mma-core.com/videos/_Fed...io_Rodrigo_Nogueira_III_?vid=10000811&tid=100

15) Lyoto Machida vs. Rashad Evans - 41%
http://www.mma-core.com/videos/_Lyoto_Machida_vs_Rashad_Evans_UFC_98_HD?vid=10005327&tid=100

16) Brett Rogers vs. Fedor Emelianenko - 41%
http://www.arkhilario.com/2009/11/07/fedor-vs-rogers-video/

17) Diego Sanchez vs. Nick Diaz - 41%
http://www.mma-core.com/videos/_Diego_Sanchez_vs_Nick_Diaz_TUF_2_Finale?vid=10001596&tid=100

18) Forrest Griffin vs. Rampage Jackson - 39%
http://www.mma-core.com/videos/_Quinton_Rampage_Jackson_vs_Forrest_Griffin_UFC_86?vid=10000725&tid=100

19) Georges St. Pierre vs. John Fitch - 37%
http://www.mma-core.com/videos/_Georges_St_Pierre_vs_Jon_Fitch_UFC_87?vid=10001033

20) Don Frye vs. Yoshihiro Takayama - 36%
http://www.mma-core.com/videos/_Don_Frye_VS_Yoshihiro_Takayama_at_PRIDE_21_Demo?vid=10007774&tid=100

21) Randy Couture vs. Antonio Rodrigo Nogeuira - 36%
http://www.mma-core.com/videos/_Randy_Couture_vs_Antonio_Rodrigo_Nogueira_UFC_102?vid=10006226&tid=100

22) Antonio Rodrigo Nogueira vs. Bob Sapp - 36%
http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x3ydfs_bob-sapp-vs-antonio-rodrigo-nogueir_sport

23) Randy Couture vs. Tito Ortiz - 34%
http://mmavideolinks.to/fighter-videos/36/290-randy-couture-vs-tito-ortiz.html

24) Anderson Silva vs. Dan Henderson - 31%
http://www.mma-core.com/videos/_Anderson_Silva_vs_Dan_Henderson_UFC_82_Pride_of_a_?vid=10000870&tid=100

25) Randy Couture vs. Chuck Liddell #1 - 26%
http://www.mma-core.com/videos/_Chuck_Liddell_vs_Randy_Couture_1_UFC_43?vid=10001205&tid=100

Honorably Mentions: Rampage vs. Wanderlei, Shogun vs. Rampage, BJ Penn vs. Sean Sherk, Faber vs. Brown 2

If any of the links don't work, or if they don't have the whole fights, PM me and I'll fix it.


----------



## Ground'N'Pound5

sweet list =D


----------



## KillingRoad89

awesome list!


----------



## BobbyCooper

Honorably Mention: BJ vs. GSP I, Machida vs. Shogun, BJ vs. Hughes I, Anderson vs. Franklin I and II.

But all in all a very nice list :thumbsup: thanks for the effort!


----------



## BJJ-team

missing any sakuraba fight 

and 

Nog vs Sapp


----------



## joshua7789

Im pretty surprised that Ranleman/Fedor was number one. It was an entertaining fight, but not anywhere near number one on my list.


----------



## Davisty69

joshua7789 said:


> Im pretty surprised that Ranleman/Fedor was number one. It was an entertaining fight, but not anywhere near number one on my list.


Me too. It got 24 votes, compared to 8 votes for Tito vs. Shamrock. Scandalous!


----------



## Cptmats

Great list but i think you really need to add 
Ryo Chonan vs Anderson Silva, Prob. the nicest submission ever !


----------



## JimmyJames

This list doesnt work for me because the only fights listed all have big name fighters in them. There have been other very exciting/great fights out there that you could show. But for some reason some people just wanna see the big names...... lame


----------



## Davisty69

There were 80 fights listed off by the members if this forum, and then wittled down by the members of this forum. 

How about you make your list and post it for us, and then we can judge whether or not your list is "lame."

Also, wouldn't you rather show big name fights to a new fan? would you really want to show them some obscure fights that only a few people know about, with fighters you will probably never see again? Not me. I'd rather show them fighters that are still relevant in todays' MMA.


----------



## Cptmats

Davisty69 said:


> Also, wouldn't you rather show big name fights to a new fan? would you really want to show them some obscure fights that only a few people know about, with fighters you will probably never see again? Not me. I'd rather show them fighters that are still relevant in todays' MMA.


Well said, i think this is a great list for new fans who wanna see what this sport is about, however i still feel you need to add Chonan vs Silva......was it one of the eighty?


----------



## Davisty69

actually is wasn't. There are several fights that I feel have been passed over, cyborg vs. Manhoef in particular, but it wouldn't be an objective list if I were to take out fights that were voted on, and put in my own picks.


----------



## JimmyJames

Davisty69 said:


> There were 80 fights listed off by the members if this forum, and then wittled down by the members of this forum.
> 
> How about you make your list and post it for us, and then we can judge whether or not your list is "lame."
> 
> Also, wouldn't you rather show big name fights to a new fan? would you really want to show them some obscure fights that only a few people know about, with fighters you will probably never see again? Not me. I'd rather show them fighters that are still relevant in todays' MMA.


First off I never said the list was lame. I think it's lame that people only want to see fights that have big names in them. It is these same people that complain all the time about "boring " cards. 

I think the list should show great fights, but who is in them doenst matter all that much.


----------



## GMK13

the fedor fight wouldnt be my number 1 but it was entertaining, very good list though.


----------



## Godzuki

My puter's been bust for the last couple of months so I didn't get to vote . It's a pretty good list though IMO with maybe a few exceptions or omissions.

I wouldn't have had the Hendo v Andy fight in there (which I thought was a pretty boring fight) especially when Andy v Franklin I & II didn't make the cut (which seems crazy, as they were both awesome fights). Sakuraba and Aoki should have definitely been on the list too (though I'm probably biased there). I would have liked to have seen Shamrock vs Frye, Rampage vs Arona and Zaromskis's last 3 fights on there also. :thumb02:


----------



## Cptmats

Davisty69 said:


> actually is wasn't. There are several fights that I feel have been passed over, cyborg vs. Manhoef in particular, but it wouldn't be an objective list if I were to take out fights that were voted on, and put in my own picks.


perhaps we need to doo another poll ! Top 25 fight of all time?........Forgive me if you've allready done one. Im new here.


----------



## Davisty69

I can try and set that up.


----------



## kantowrestler

*Top 25 of All Time*

Yeah this is just the top 25 to show to new MMA fans!


----------



## beardsleybob

Most of those links don't show the videos


----------



## Cptmats

JimmyJames said:


> First off I never said the list was lame. I think it's lame that people only want to see fights that have big names in them. It is these same people that complain all the time about "boring " cards.
> 
> I think the list should show great fights, but who is in them doenst matter all that much.


Good point, i personally think scott smith vs pete sell should have been #1, great example of skill, heart and respect among fighters.


----------



## kantowrestler

*Smith VS Sell*

Wasn't that the one where Sell punched Smith in the ribs and Smith knocked him out?


----------



## Iceman778

yes i w'll


----------



## kantowrestler

*Ending*

That was a sick stoppage on Smith's part!


----------



## punchbag

JimmyJames said:


> This list doesnt work for me because the only fights listed all have big name fighters in them. There have been other very exciting/great fights out there that you could show. But for some reason some people just wanna see the big names...... lame


Same old, but I suppose there were only 25 spaces and majority only know big names, there were some classics in the old pride days that never made it like Kharitonov vs NINJA/Overeem, let alone the Bushido fights.
Manhoef vs Cyborg from cage rage, was a classic, also no Miguel Torres or Jose ALDO suprising and where's SAKURABA!


----------



## punchbag

kantowrestler said:


> Wasn't that the one where Sell punched Smith in the ribs and Smith knocked him out?


Yeh man, Smith was going back in agony, threw a last ditch punch as Sell came in to finish and ko'd him,lol then remained on floor in pain, what a WARRIOR Scott Smith is,you look up heart in the dictionary, and it doesn't have a description, just this guys face.


----------



## kantowrestler

*Smith*

Yeah the man literally didn't give up!


----------



## helpwithdebt

Hi.
Nice list.
I would have added more Wanderlei and some more Chris Brennan


----------



## kantowrestler

*Examples*

Could you give some examples of Wandi and Chris?


----------



## GriffinFanKY

I know their not big name fighters but the one fight that got me to be big diehard MMA fan was Karo Parysian vs Nick Diaz I thought this fight had it all good exciting ground work along with some crisp good standup still wish I could find UFC 49 one of the best events I have seen. Some other fights I think would get people into MMA are:

Garcia vs Huerta UFC 69
Guida vs Griffin UFC 72


----------



## kantowrestler

*New*

Now we can add Franklin versus Liddell!


----------



## punchbag

BJJ-team said:


> missing any sakuraba fight
> 
> and
> 
> Nog vs Sapp


Melvin Manhoef vs Evangelista cyborg Santos was a classic in Cage Rage, most Scott Smith fights, Benji Radach has been in a few wars too but he did only have 25 I suppose you could argue all day,lol.


----------



## kantowrestler

*Scott Smith*

His fight in the UFC was great!


----------



## Budhisten

kane123 said:


> WTF where are the propper matches The Rock vs Stone cold


And what about that episode of Power Rangers?! I'm starting to think we're in the wrong place 

BTW, this list is quality


----------



## kantowrestler

*Power Rangers?!*

What do they have to do with MMA?


----------



## kantowrestler

Kaufman versus Modafferi should be added to the list, first time a woman has done a variation of the Rampage Slam!:thumb02:


----------



## davidwillson

BJJ-team said:


> missing any sakuraba fight
> 
> and
> 
> Nog vs Sapp


Im pretty surprised that Ranleman/Fedor was number one. It was an entertaining fight, but not anywhere near number one on my list.

__________________
watch movies online


----------



## Ashes2Ashes

If you are a fighting and the other person is a friend you should show them one of your own fights. :thumb02:


----------



## kantowrestler

Well I have two underground fights so that's not an issue!:thumb02:


----------



## kantowrestler

Are you one of those advertisers? So you just enrolled to advertise? Get one of the administrators to good this guy off!


----------



## JESSIE_Desch

Great List & Thread to read!!


----------



## kantowrestler

And once again someone deletes their post and it looks like I doulbe posted. I think that is one of those guys who was trying to advertise. Either way I'm glad he left cause he was irritating!


----------



## joey.jupiter

I thought I made a post in here, guess not?


----------



## kantowrestler

You made a post in relation to what?


----------



## joey.jupiter

About Ortiz being a douchebag and his match against Couture.


----------



## kantowrestler

Oh, that was a good one. Tito always talks smack but then when gets his a** whooped. Something tells me that after next fight he's gone.


----------



## kantowrestler

Well you should look up other fights then. It isn't just open to big name fighters.


----------



## TapouTVTC

Awesome list. I knew there was a reason I joined this forum. Great stuff!


----------



## kantowrestler

Yeah, this is a good forum for a reason, good MMA fans. This is also a good list which is constantly being updated. They should update the Ultimate 100 sometime soon as well.


----------



## jaw2929

That landing on the head that Randleman gave to Fedor was SICK! Any other guy would be out after that. Fedor's the man!


----------



## joshua7789

A great fight that doesnt get talked about much was Razor Rob/Donald Cerrone in the WEC. That was pretty sick and doesnt get near the love it should. R.I.P. WEC, you are not forgotten.


----------



## Budhisten

I know the list is a bit out-dated - but we're hoping to do an update sometime in early 2012 if everything works out... So many great fights have happened the last two years


----------



## kantowrestler

Two fights I think should be added to the list. Number one has to be Henderson versus Shogun. Second has to be Cain versus Dos Santos.


----------



## Budhisten

Get in here and make your own list 

http://www.mmaforum.com/ufc/97833-top-25-fights-show-new-fan-makeover-we-need-your-input.html


----------



## kantowrestler

A few other fights, the three main fights on the card.


----------



## kantowrestler

That they are.


----------



## WarpedDude

It looks like this topic could use a fresh view. Now we have to consider fights like Mir vs Nog and Rua vs Hendo.


----------



## Budhisten

This slipped into obscurity because interest wasn't great enough... Sad really :/


----------



## WarpedDude

Or maybe even Miesha Tate vs. Ronda Rousey[/URL]. That'd be a good one for newbies.


----------



## kantowrestler

I think the list should be revised again.


----------



## Kettlebellkid

All great choices- would still like to add some!


----------



## HitOrGetHit

This list is dated but still includes some awesome fights.


----------

